# Drew McIntyre vs. Happy Corbin - WrestleMania



## Clique

_Here’s a little joke for you: A Scottish Warrior walks into a WWE ring hell-bent on getting retribution … can’t remember the rest without consulting Madcap Moss’ joke book, but however it goes, Happy Corbin might not be laughing after he goes one-on-one against Drew McIntyre on WrestleMania Saturday. Ba-Dum-Tss.

After suffering a two-on-one backstage attack from Corbin and Madcap Moss at WWE Day 1, McIntyre made a shocking return from a severe neck injury months earlier than expected to nearly win the 2022 Royal Rumble Match.

Although McIntyre eliminated Corbin and Moss during the free-for-all, the former WWE Champion made it clear that he wasn’t finished extracting his vengeance on the slapstick duo. Instead, McIntyre battled through interference by Corbin to conquer Madcap Moss in a brutal Falls Count Anywhere Match at WWE Elimination Chamber. Less than a week later, he defeated Moss again on SmackDown and has now cemented a showdown against Corbin at The Showcase of the Immortals.

Don’t miss the showdown pitting McIntyre against Corbin in the first night of WrestleMania 38, a two-night event, steaming live on Saturday, April 2, and Sunday, April 3, beginning at 8 ET/5 PT on Peacock in the United States and on WWE Network everywhere else._


----------



## BigMacAttack44

Lol. Vince is seriously on the sauce! This WM is pathetic


----------



## Fearless Viper

This match isn't even a b ppv worthy let alone WrestleMania level. Which means that Drew is definitely taking a hiatus after this which is why they didn't put him in a more important feud.


----------



## TKOW

Poor Drew.


----------



## Jbardo37

Not even a big fan of Drew but what an utter waste of his time this is.


----------



## Adapting

Fearless Viper said:


> This match isn't even a b ppv worthy let alone WrestleMania level. Which means that Drew is definitely taking a hiatus after this which is why they didn't put him in a more important feud.


At least we know Drew is winning. 🤣


----------



## wwetna1

Corbin has not lost a match since July of last year … people keep ignoring “Happy” is undefeated for damn near 9 months now


----------



## Seth Grimes

I'm always happy when they put two people I don't care about in the same match, so I can use that as a food break or skip it if I'm watching it the next day


----------



## baddass 6969

Well there goes the multi man ladder match for the ic title I was thinking they were gonna do


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Drew deserves better. This is sad. I like both, but….this is still sad.


----------



## Prosper

LOL.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Corbin and McIntyre are both fantastic, while their match will probably be good it feels underwhelming.


----------



## La Parka

The two day WrestleMania is a terrible idea. Many of these matches are raw level shit that you would fast forward.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

SD Main Event level at best.


----------



## Smokeycam

Shit, you guys hear that sound??

Yeah me neither, its the sound of no one giving a shit.


----------



## JRL

Corbin has a real talent for being involved in Wrestlemania matches nobody wants to see.


----------



## Goku

nah, really??


----------



## Sincere

wwetna1 said:


> Corbin has not lost a match since July of last year … people keep ignoring “Happy” is undefeated for damn near 9 months now


It's not that it's being ignored. It's that no one cares.


----------



## BRITLAND

This needs some sort of hardcore stipulation for me to have even a little interest. A regular one-on-one is nowhere near worthy for WM.


----------



## Goku

If Corbin wins he gets the sword and if Drew wins he gets the doofus.


----------



## Prosper

wwetna1 said:


> Corbin has not lost a match since July of last year … people keep ignoring “Happy” is undefeated for damn near 9 months now


Is that supposed to make this a WM caliber match or even a C PPV level match? This feud has been putrid and Drew having to face Corbin at Mania just goes to show how depleted the roster is. 

Well the Rumble proved that honestly...


----------



## Damned

It's going from bad to worse at this point.


----------



## wwetna1

Prosper said:


> Is that supposed to make this a WM caliber match or even a C PPV level match? This feud has been putrid and Drew having to face Corbin at Mania just goes to show how depleted the roster is.
> 
> Well the Rumble proved that honestly...


Corbin vs McIntyre is not worse on paper than


DDP vs Christian or Maven vs Goldust @ 18
Taker vs Big Show and A-Train or RVD and Kane vs Val and Lance Storm @ 19
Chavo CW open and the SD tag title match @ 20
Akebono and Christy Hemme tying up Trish and Big Show @ 21
Boogeyman vs Booker @ 22
Khali vs Kane or Melina vs Ashley @ 23
Playboy match @ 24

And the list goes on as WM expanded from 4 hours to longer. So lets not act like Corbin can’t get a spot on the card in 2 days and 8 hours when he’s been one of their most consistent weekly performers for the better part of a year. And let’s also not act like Drew is Lashley or Brock or Roman, as they pushed him and gave him big wins but he wasn’t loved or connected like that. He’s on mania in a singles match with another big sob who hasn’t lost a match on tv for 9 months. He should have a heck of a brawl and they show off what they can do as Corbin abs earned his spot more so than a lot of people on a mania card

My other point is better talent than Drew have gotten tied up at mania. Taker, Trish, RVD, Kane have all been in what some would say are throe away matches but they made the shit work, he’s not better or more special than them. So Drew needs to make it work


----------



## Prosper

wwetna1 said:


> Corbin vs McIntyre is not worse on paper than
> 
> 
> DDP vs Christian or Maven vs Goldust @ 18
> Taker vs Big Show and A-Train or RVD and Kane vs Val and Lance Storm @ 19
> Chavo CW open and the SD tag title match @ 20
> Akebono and Christy Hemme tying up Trish and Big Show @ 21
> Boogeyman vs Booker @ 22
> Khali vs Kane or Melina vs Ashley @ 23
> Playboy match @ 24
> 
> And the list goes on as WM expanded from 4 hours to longer. So lets not act like Corbin can’t get a spot on the card in 2 days and 8 hours when he’s been one of their most consistent weekly performers for the better part of a year. And let’s also not act like Drew is Lashley or Brock or Roman, as they pushed him and gave him big wins but he wasn’t loved or connected like that. He’s on mania in a singles match with another big sob who hasn’t lost a match on tv for 9 months. He should have a heck of a brawl and they show off what they can do as Corbin abs earned his spot more so than a lot of people on a mania card
> 
> My other point is better talent than Drew have gotten tied up at mania. Taker, Trish, RVD, Kane have all been in what some would say are throe away matches but they made the shit work, he’s not better or more special than them. So Drew needs to make it work


Bruh if you're interested in seeing this match then God bless you.


----------



## wwetna1

Prosper said:


> Bruh if you're interested in seeing this match then God bless you.


I’m go be there live both days 🤷🏽‍♂️ So hey and I have watched Corbin since nxt was on Hulu and Drew since he was called up from fcw. I think they can both go.

But I’m more disappointed in Lashley being hurt than I am a Drew being wasted. To me he’s not that great to be considered wasted. Now to me Taker, Kane, RVD, and Trish were wanted and they weee special. Drew’s just really good, while Corbin has become good.


----------



## DUD

Getting to see Drew McIntyre on a PPV is only a good thing.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

I'm a big fan of Corbin, but how the hell is this a WM match? Baron is a complete and total jobber thesedays and has been for years. Whys he in a singles match at WM? And why's boring ass steroid addled McIntyre in a singles match at WM?


----------



## wwetna1

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I'm a big fan of Corbin, but how the hell is this a WM match? Baron is a complete and total jobber thesedays and has been for years. Whys he in a singles match at WM? And why's boring ass steroid addled McIntyre in a singles match at WM?


How does a jobber not have a single loss since last July?


----------



## Freelancer

Are they actually serious with this match? This show is going to be awful.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

wwetna1 said:


> How does a jobber not have a single loss since last July?


He hardly ever has a match.

Whens the last time Corbin had a match? Whens the last time Corbin got the upperhand on anyone?

Hes a jobber, sadly.


----------



## FrankieDs316

For Drew this reminds me of when Bret Hart was in the WWE title match for WM9 & WM10 but then ended up in a mid card match for WM11. Drew is following the same pattern. WM 36 & WM37 WWE title match, mid card match for WM38


----------



## IpostHIGH

This feud is a channel changer.

Happy Corbin is a channel changer.

Riddick Moss is a channel changer.

NXT Baron Corbin vs Drew McIntyre would've been good.


----------



## Ham and Egger

At least Drew is on the card for mania. Lol


----------



## RainmakerV2

IpostHIGH said:


> This feud is a channel changer.
> 
> Happy Corbin is a channel changer.
> 
> Riddick Moss is a channel changer.
> 
> NXT Baron Corbin vs Drew McIntyre would've been good.



Ive been saying in the next few weeks self doubt should set in for Corbin and he realizes he has no chance as the "happy" version of himself and he beats the fuck out of Moss and his other cronies and reverts back to the Lone Wolf. It would at least add a little spice to this thing.


----------



## Irish Jet

It’s lucky Big E and the Young Bucks are a thing otherwise McIntyre would be the most overrated piece of trash in the industry.

What they were ever thinking pushing such a charisma vacuum I have no idea.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

wwetna1 said:


> Corbin vs McIntyre is not worse on paper than
> 
> 
> DDP vs Christian or Maven vs Goldust @ 18
> Taker vs Big Show and A-Train or RVD and Kane vs Val and Lance Storm @ 19
> Chavo CW open and the SD tag title match @ 20
> Akebono and Christy Hemme tying up Trish and Big Show @ 21
> Boogeyman vs Booker @ 22
> Khali vs Kane or Melina vs Ashley @ 23
> Playboy match @ 24
> 
> And the list goes on as WM expanded from 4 hours to longer. So lets not act like Corbin can’t get a spot on the card in 2 days and 8 hours when he’s been one of their most consistent weekly performers for the better part of a year. And let’s also not act like Drew is Lashley or Brock or Roman, as they pushed him and gave him big wins but he wasn’t loved or connected like that. He’s on mania in a singles match with another big sob who hasn’t lost a match on tv for 9 months. He should have a heck of a brawl and they show off what they can do as Corbin abs earned his spot more so than a lot of people on a mania card
> 
> My other point is better talent than Drew have gotten tied up at mania. Taker, Trish, RVD, Kane have all been in what some would say are throe away matches but they made the shit work, he’s not better or more special than them. So Drew needs to make it work


I think this match can be really good. It gives Drew something to do, because he is one of the guys in that second tier only below regins and Brock, they are going to do something with him at mania. Same with Rollins, who may win the tag titles tomorrow and be dropping the titles to rkobro at mania is my guess, epically if Austin is not going to come back.


----------



## Algernon

This is where you miss having the MITB match at WM. It was a way to throw the upper midcard and main event guys together in one match if they didn't have a program for Mania. This should end in 2 minutes or less with McIntyre going over.


----------



## Mutant God

I don't think this one on one match is big enough for Mania I think it should combine with the Fight Night-NEW DAY! story and make it a 10 man tag at Mania with Corbin, Moss, Sheamus, Ridge, and Pete vs McIntyre, Raiders, Kofi and King Woods


----------



## baddass 6969

I wouldn’t be shocked if this gets the Lumberjack gimmick added to it, but then they all start fighting outside turning it into the Andre battle Royal


----------



## RainmakerV2

So Corbin can't even get the edge on him 4 on 1. Why should I watch this again? Drew can't even get hit with the EOD down 4 on 1 to build even a LITTLE heat for this? I dont get it.


----------



## Goku

Let Drew kick out of End of Days. The only way this match will gain any meaning.


----------



## Error_404

Only way this is salvageable is if Drew finally uses his sword and takes someone's head off.


----------



## peowulf

Well it's on the pre-show (Day 1), so it's ok.


----------



## DammitChrist

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I'm a big fan of Corbin, but how the hell is this a WM match? Baron is a complete and total jobber thesedays and has been for years. Whys he in a singles match at WM? And why's boring ass steroid addled McIntyre in a singles match at WM?


Nah, Drew McIntyre is honestly pretty damn good.

Unlike Baron Corbin, he actually deserves a better singles match at a Wrestlemania ppv.

Corbin is just too boring and mediocre. McIntyre should squash him.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, Drew McIntyre is honestly pretty damn good.
> 
> Unlike Baron Corbin, he actually deserves a better singles match at a Wrestlemania ppv.
> 
> Corbin is just too boring and mediocre. McIntyre should squash him.


Name one thing Drew actually does better than Corbin?

And tell me one single reason why Drew 'deserves' a bigger match?


----------



## DammitChrist

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Name one thing Drew actually does better than Corbin?
> 
> And tell me one single reason why Drew 'deserves' a bigger match?


Drew McIntyre is the better wrestler. He's the better promo, and he's FAR more charismatic too. McIntyre is also much more over with crowds too. 

McIntryre's 1st WWE title reign throughout 2020 was pretty good as well.

Boom, that's multiple reasons right there. Baron Corbin has still yet to entertain once, and he's still yet to have 1 good feud so far in his career since he's such a bore. He's a big reason why Smackdown is an awful show nowadays.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

DammitChrist said:


> Drew McIntyre is the better wrestler. He's the better promo, and he's FAR more charismatic too. McIntyre is also much more over with crowds too.
> 
> McIntryre's 1st WWE title reign throughout 2020 was pretty good as well.
> 
> Boom, that's multiple reasons right there. Baron Corbin has still yet to entertain once, and he's still yet to have 1 good feud so far in his career since he's such a bore. He's a big reason why Smackdown is an awful show nowadays.


Better wrestler? Where's all his great matches?

Better promo? I'll prefice this by saying your opinion on promos is the most worthless thing in the Universe because you have zero idea what promos skills are and you think like 95% of all Wrestlers are good promos. But where's all of Drews good promos? how come he sounds so monotone, lifeless, robotic and dull in every single promo?

More charismatic? Then how come as a heel he was coming out to dead silence every week? He was the least over person on the whole roster as a heel.

Which goes into the next point, he's only over because fans like you gobble up everyone the WWE wants you too. 9 times out of 10 when WWE starts pushing someone ole DC is suddenly their biggest fan...

What was good about Drews 2020 Title reign? The fact he buried everyone he worked with? the fact all his matches were the same? The fact every promo was lifeless and dull? What was great about it other than "DC marks for guy so he pretends said Wrestler is perfect"?

Corbin was pretty universally praised for his Broke Corbin stuff? When has Drew ever done anything as entertaining as that? 

Corbin literally just gets squashed by the sword waving Scottish gimp every week? How is Baron t blame for SD being "awful"? You're blaming the jobber, maybe SD is "awful" because Drew is being forced down our throats on SD again and the guys insufferably dull...

If Drew didn't have Indy cred, I know for a fact you'd hate him, thats how see through all of your opinions are.


----------



## Goku

Corbin has been a joke for a long time and Drew is not totally broken yet.

Drew has 1000X more value at this time.


----------



## La Parka

There have been more interesting matches on the undercard of house shows.


----------



## DammitChrist

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Better wrestler? Where's all his great matches?
> 
> Better promo? I'll prefice this by saying your opinion on promos is the most worthless thing in the Universe because you have zero idea what promos skills are and you think like 95% of all Wrestlers are good promos. But where's all of Drews good promos? how come he sounds so monotone, lifeless, robotic and dull in every single promo?
> 
> More charismatic? Then how come as a heel he was coming out to dead silence every week? He was the least over person on the whole roster as a heel.
> 
> Which goes into the next point, he's only over because fans like you gobble up everyone the WWE wants you too. 9 times out of 10 when WWE starts pushing someone ole DC is suddenly their biggest fan...
> 
> What was good about Drews 2020 Title reign? The fact he buried everyone he worked with? the fact all his matches were the same? The fact every promo was lifeless and dull? What was great about it other than "DC marks for guy so he pretends said Wrestler is perfect"?
> 
> Corbin was pretty universally praised for his Broke Corbin stuff? When has Drew ever done anything as entertaining as that?
> 
> Corbin literally just gets squashed by the sword waving Scottish gimp every week? How is Baron t blame for SD being "awful"? You're blaming the jobber, maybe SD is "awful" because Drew is being forced down our throats on SD again and the guys insufferably dull...
> 
> If Drew didn't have Indy cred, I know for a fact you'd hate him, thats how see through all of your opinions are.


Sure, ignore all those positive crowd reactions that Drew McIntyre has received recently over the past couple of years as a babyface.

Drew McIntyre vs AJ Styles vs Riddle on Raw last year (back in late June) alone was arguably the best TV match in WWE from 2021.

I’m not going to bother naming his numerous good matches McIntyre has had over the past few years (especially from 2020 through mid 2021 where he consistently put on good matches almost every time he wrestled on Raw) since you’ll just ignore them anyway. You look them up yourself.

Your idea of ‘burials’ is simply someone that you despise so much beating a wrestler that you like. That’s pretty much it. You’ve ironically buried the meaning of that term at this point.

By the way, I just love this inaccurate assumption where I love only wrestlers who came from the Indies. It’s just boring to hear at this point. One of my TOP favorites in WWE is holding the NXT championship right now (aka Dolph Ziggler), and he’s not even an Indy guy. I’ll also throw Charlotte Flair in there since she’s my #2 female favorite in WWE, and she’s not from the Indies either.

Anyway, Drew McIntyre deserves better than being stuck feuding with his mediocre opponent (who still sucked even when he was sad last year). Smackdown is an awful show partially because of the fact that Baron Corbin is still being pushed, and Drew McIntyre is one of the very few highlights on that show. Hopefully, McIntyre squashes him this upcoming weekend.


----------



## genghis hank

They should have based Drew/Corbin around Corbin making fun of Drew’s mother in the first place. It would have been a much better angle.

People still remember Bossman/Big Show from 1999.


----------

